# OAK - Oakridge International



## Joe Blow (31 May 2010)

Panax Geothermal Limited (PAX), previously known as Uranoz Limited (URO), is involved in the identification and exploration of prospective geothermal resources and to convert these into geothermal reserves for the production of commercial geothermal energy. The company’s key asset is at Limestone Coast Geothermal Project in South Australia.

For previous discussion of this company please see the URO thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7370

http://www.panaxgeothermal.com.au


----------



## Magic Man (4 January 2011)

*PAX PANAX*

Hey just wondered if anyone has been watching this stock??


----------



## System (7 May 2013)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*

On May 6th, 2013, Panax Geothermal Limited (PAX) changed its name to Raya Group Limited (RYG).


----------



## polpak (19 May 2013)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*

My position: 

__Target: Geothermal Energy Generation
Prospect: Random Chance
__Action: Retain in separate Portfolio titled: "Lost Causes"
_____Aim: View regularly for self-education.







Geothermal power has long been generated from the near-boiling water drawn from the Great Artesian Basin through small geothermal power plant at Birdsville. 

BTW now retain only small geothermal holdings in GDY,  more in ORG (NewZealand Geothermal plants), other energy and alternate energy holdings.



Held in PAX/RYO  for several years, so yes am carrying significant for self losses, as well as paying of loan taken shortly before the Salamander-1 deep geothermal well in the Otway Basin was drilled.  



Australian Indonesian investment experience demonstrated higher than usual potential for risk, however in recent time appeared these problems were being addressed in rational and reasonable manner by Indonesian government.

Panax management decision to concentrate efforts short term upon Indonesia project appeared higher risk than Salamander-1 yet still within range of reason, IF able to obtain early production so demonstrate expertise in the basics skill to provide geothermal power in a commercial manner.


Current lack of progress achieved IMHO not supportive towards PAX/RYG as company presenting itself as capable of generating geothermal power within either areas where technical challenges significantly reduced, or in Australia where deep geothermal technical challenges remain.


Recent activity, reinforces feelings move to Indonesia more a distraction.


Potential change of Australian government seems unlikely to improve goethermal energy generation in Australia, perhaps influencing ORG to put reduce support as pressure on GDY to actually start generating to prove the technology is functional not theoretical.





Current funding request remain reluctant to support, can  RYO(.PAX) convince us in time to decide and accept the offer ? 


IMHO current sentiment is negative.


----------



## Backhand (31 October 2015)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*

Hi, There is a fair bit of noise around their link to Xped, going through DD, I am holding and am interested to see where it goes next week.


----------



## mackeral (8 November 2015)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*



Backhand said:


> Hi, There is a fair bit of noise around their link to Xped, going through DD, I am holding and am interested to see where it goes next week.




u lucky bastard...what a run it was...what other forums sites  are there.this one is crapp


----------



## pixel (9 November 2015)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*



Backhand said:


> Hi, There is a fair bit of noise around their link to Xped, going through DD, I am holding and am interested to see where it goes next week.




http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01682693

right now, it doesn't go anywhere.
Trading Halt due to a capital raising.

Surprised?


----------



## pixel (10 November 2015)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*



pixel said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01682693
> 
> right now, it doesn't go anywhere.
> Trading Halt due to a capital raising.
> ...




30M shares to raise $600k
plus 10M shares as a gift. Effective cost base: 1.5cps.
Where do we queue to get that kind of deal? 





oh well, know your place, kitten 
I'm snipping away at the swings of mother and oppies: RYGOB, July 2016, 1.5c strike


----------



## exberliner1 (10 November 2015)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*



pixel said:


> 30M shares to raise $600k
> plus 10M shares as a gift. Effective cost base: 1.5cps.
> Where do we queue to get that kind of deal?
> 
> ...




The 10mn pressy is only issued once the takeover of Xped is complete next March.

If the new $600k holder has some strategic value to the company then all will be good.

RYG also claimed to be inundated with offers of cash in the last announcement.

The tech looks good to me so I hold loads of the OBs which are now in the money and seem to be at that sweet spot where they still offer some decent leverage as the heads trend upwards.

One worth adding to the watchlist imo if you haven't already done so.


----------



## pixel (11 November 2015)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*



exberliner1 said:


> The 10mn pressy is only issued once the takeover of Xped is complete next March.
> 
> If the new $600k holder has some strategic value to the company then all will be good.
> 
> ...




I take the "inundated" claim with a grain of salt. Marketing-speak will usually take some poetic license :
It's interesting though that the options trade this  morning at a discount to the mother. That could mean that holders of those options are also taking a more cautious view and see the rally as overcooked.

I trade both under strict speccie rules: small bites and tight stops.


----------



## pixel (11 November 2015)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*

The mother keeps running away:




I risked carrying a long options position overnight: they're trading at an increasing discount to the mother while offering almost twice the leverage. 




Good luck to holders; I hope profit takers don't jump in immediately, as they did in GXY, LYC, GTG,...

PS: Greetings, exberliner, from an exhamburger


----------



## exberliner1 (11 November 2015)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*



pixel said:


> The mother keeps running away:
> 
> View attachment 64992
> 
> ...




 I am not really German I just used to live in Berlin before I moved to Sydney more than ten years ago. I am originally British and live in Ukraine these days.

I have held the OBs since late October so not complaining where I sit 

Looking at today's volume and close at the day's high I would expect RYG to continue onwarsd and upwards tomorrow which will inspire the OBs to play catch up.

They should be at least 0.028 but add in a time premium with 252 days to go to expiry and I think one can justify the lows 3s on the OBs based on today's close.

If it does indeed continue upwards tomorrow on big volume then an even higher OB price will be in order.

EB


----------



## pixel (20 November 2015)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*

Returning today from Trading Halt after raising capital from "sophisticated investors" at 3.5cps.
Mind you, that has to be considered a fair price, given the rally started below 1cps less than a month ago.

I'll keep a very close eye on this baby when trading resumes


----------



## pixel (23 November 2015)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*



pixel said:


> Returning today from Trading Halt after raising capital from "sophisticated investors" at 3.5cps.
> Mind you, that has to be considered a fair price, given the rally started below 1cps less than a month ago.
> 
> I'll keep a very close eye on this baby when trading resumes



The big discount (up to 2c for a 1.5c strike) suggests to me that there is a lot of daytrading going on.
Therefore, I won't take any long-term risk at this stage and only trade the intraday swings.


----------



## pixel (1 December 2015)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*

This morning's announcement: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01691785
was disappointing to the extent that we'll have to wait until February before anything tangible comes out of the Xped acquisition. I took complete profit from all my positions (mother and OBs) and put this on the backburner watchlist.


----------



## exberliner1 (12 January 2016)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*



pixel said:


> This morning's announcement: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01691785
> was disappointing to the extent that we'll have to wait until February before anything tangible comes out of the Xped acquisition. I took complete profit from all my positions (mother and OBs) and put this on the backburner watchlist.




Still on the backburner?

Let's see what the TH produces.

Too much news due during January for this one to languish imo, wouldn't be suprised to see 8c - 10c before the RTO is completed.

EB


----------



## silence (12 January 2016)

*Re: RYG - Raya Group*

Let's hope this gets things moving. There has been so much share dilution though, it might take until revenue starts coming in months later before it moves above the few cents range.


----------



## System (4 April 2016)

On April 4th, 2016, Raya Group Limited (RYG) changed its name and ASX code to Xped Limited (XPE).


----------



## Younga (20 October 2016)

Anybody following this stock?  Saw this stock climb to over 10 cents to drop back to under 4.  Up about 0.5 today.


----------



## pixel (20 October 2016)

Younga said:


> Anybody following this stock?  Saw this stock climb to over 10 cents to drop back to under 4.  Up about 0.5 today.




Yes, I have been following it.
Short-term, I see a break of the worst downtrend, so I'm on board under initial speccie rules.




If the rise continues, I'm happy to add.


----------



## Younga (22 October 2016)

Out of curiosity, how will this company make money?  I know nothing about Iot but it seems difficult trying to make money out of controlling a light-bulb.  Anyway, the company seems to have $10 million dollars in cash and is worth about 100 million according to my calculations.  At 10%, we want revenue to be at least 10 million.


----------



## pixel (15 December 2016)

Younga said:


> Out of curiosity, how will this company make money?  I know nothing about Iot but it seems difficult trying to make money out of controlling a light-bulb.  Anyway, the company seems to have $10 million dollars in cash and is worth about 100 million according to my calculations.  At 10%, we want revenue to be at least 10 million.




remember Dot Com?
That was also driven to a large extent by start-ups promising to solve problems the World never knew it had by gadgets everybody had so far done well without. 

Have a read through today's XPE announcement and marvel: An app to run on your iPhone so you can play your own music over an FM radio. Woweee! What's next? But then again - if Chinese customers pay for the app, every little bit helps.

From a T/A perspective, however, XPE is approaching recent support for the 3rd time. If 2.8c holds, a few ticks profit could be made. Not many stocks offer 10% in a few days. I'm risking a small lotto ticket


----------



## Younga (24 December 2016)

I see XPE hit 3.8 cents before falling back yesterday.  Hopefully things will start happening with the company.


----------



## pixel (2 February 2017)

There goes our last chance of a double bottom. (I'm no longer holding.)
Does this mean the Market is skeptical about the multi-Trillion-Dollar prospects and First-Mover advantages?


----------



## System (21 April 2021)

On April 21st, 2021, XPED Limited (XPE) changed its name and ASX code to Oakridge International Limited (OAK).


----------

